# NFPA 70E



## ICE (Aug 19, 2016)

NFPA 70E covers workplace safety.  I do not have a copy and I don't expect anyone who does have a copy to share it with me.  What I want to know is if there is anything in 70E that I can use to prevent contractors from leaving service enclosures with energized accessible live parts such as the picture of the inspection that I had today.  The worker was sound asleep in the truck and this is in the back of the house.

If there is something in 70E that addresses this, my employer will buy it but I need to know if it will be worth the expense.

Thanks


----------



## north star (Aug 20, 2016)

*@ ~ @*


ICE,

Have you considered talking with the local Fire Dept. about them
[ possibly ] enforcing the IFC ?

From the `15 IFC,  look at Sections # 101.2, # 2,  ...101.3, 104.10
&  605.1........While not specifically adopted, for informational
purposes, look at Appendix E, Section E103.2 - Evaluation
Questions, # 9.


*@ ~ @*


----------

